# 2006 Jeep Grand Cherokee Build



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just getting back into the Car Audio game after about 15 years. This is the family car now that we've had our first kid, so I wanted to keep it on the stealthy side and maintain as much space as possible.

It may seem kind of lame compared to some of the amazing builds here, but I like it....for now.
Alpine IDA-X305s









MS-8 Display









Had to remove the front doors in order to run the speakers wires through the harness and conduit

































Used a dremel to round out a notch in the harness and the sheet metal to run the wire through into the conduit.


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

Pics of the trunk.

Cut a piece of 1/4 inch plywood to put under the padding to have something to screw amps to. The false floor is a piece of 1/2 inch MDF carpeted.

















I have a set of Focal 165Vb's in the doors and the dash. I still need to dynamat the doors so I will get pics of the mids and tweets when I do that.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Lookin' good so far. Is that the JL Stealthbox, or did you fab that sub enclosure yourself?


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks.

I just went with the JL stealthbox for now since my wife was willing to buy it for me for christmas. I plan to teach myself how to glass this summer so will see what ends up in there.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice build! Interesting work on the speaker wires, it's always a bit nerve racking once you make them first few cuts.


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

chithead said:


> Nice build! Interesting work on the speaker wires, it's always a bit nerve racking once you make them first few cuts.


Thanks. I'm really not that bold but since it was only making an existing whole a little bigger no big deal. I was checking out the moreno (sp?) build and I was shocked when he showed his cut up dash. Looked awesome in the end but those first few pics were like woah.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

how do you like the ms8? i am really thinking about getting one for my jeep cherokee.


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

draft6969 said:


> how do you like the ms8? i am really thinking about getting one for my jeep cherokee.


I love it. Glad I bought it. Keep an eye out on Amazon, got mine for $460 shipped.


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice clean build with big pics, awesome...


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice build...i like how factory the floor looks, and I love the amp choice too! I'm working on my wife's 2006 Cherokee too right now. I ended up putting a MB quart 3 way in the front...the 3.5 inch midranges took a bit of massaging to get them into the factory 2.5 inch holes Looks like we are all using some nice old school gear

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/101234-old-school-meets-new-school.html


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks.

Some pics of the mids, will be moving the tweeters out of the dash and into the sails, so will add those pics later.

Adapter from Car-Speaker-Adapters - www.car-speaker-adapters.com - Call Us Today - 412-260-6835









Focal Polyglass 165VB (square piece behind driver is a baffle to keep it dry)









Dyna'd door


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice build. I like how you did the cargo area. Wish my Blazer had a floor like that. I did a false floor in my last install and didn't like the way it looked...


----------



## todd4198 (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice install... the false floor looks great!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

How do you feel about the w1v2? I just got a stealth box that had one in there and was kinda surprised by it.


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

tyroneshoes said:


> How do you feel about the w1v2? I just got a stealth box that had one in there and was kinda surprised by it.


I like it. I guess if you're looking for serious bass it's not the sub to pick. I was going for more of an SQ stealth install so it's working for me for now.

You say you have a stealthbox that HAD a w1v2, did you put something else in?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

mdavis007 said:


> Pics of the trunk.
> 
> Cut a piece of 1/4 inch plywood to put under the padding to have something to screw amps to. The false floor is a piece of 1/2 inch MDF carpeted.
> 
> ...


No fans?
Looks like all the heat is trapped under the false floor.
Just wondering.
BTW, damn clean install.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

I will be adding some. I am going to rework the layout a bit. I need to add some support under the floor, that MDF bends a lot more than I thought it would.

But so far I haven't had any issues and everything sounds awesome.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm really starting to like those PPI Art series amps.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Angrywhopper said:


> I'm really starting to like those PPI Art series amps.


Join the club!
Literally.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

mdavis007 said:


> I will be adding some. I am going to rework the layout a bit. I need to add some support under the floor, that MDF bends a lot more than I thought it would.
> 
> But so far I haven't had any issues and everything sounds awesome.


Please post some pics when you do.
I am interested on how you approach the crossflow over and around the amps.
Maybe some baffling around them to direct flow which would also double as vertical supports for your mdf false floor.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 04grandse (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice work...new to the forum...was just looking around for builds on Grand Cherokees and found yours. Here are a few pics of my Jeep when I had it, I miss it...might might be purchasing it back ...almost 2 yrs later !


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice. You obviously modded the original trunk floor. Care to share? I'm really diggin that.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

mdavis007 said:


> I like it. I guess if you're looking for serious bass it's not the sub to pick. I was going for more of an SQ stealth install so it's working for me for now.
> 
> You say you have a stealthbox that HAD a w1v2, did you put something else in?


Yeah. I had to use a shallow sub because the w1v2 is only 4.5" deep and my stealth box was just over 5.25" deep. I use an Image dynamics IDQ v2 and and have used ID v3 as well. Both were huge improvements. ID had more output and sounded better, IDQ has some of the most accurate bass out of all subs I had but the output level is similar to the jlw1, just a much cleaner sub. This would be my 3rd car that had an idq in it at some time.


----------



## 04grandse (Jun 9, 2011)

mdavis007 said:


> Nice. You obviously modded the original trunk floor. Care to share? I'm really diggin that.



I simply cut out the plastic ridge in the rear area, and sanded...to make room for my amps...applied carpet and ran the wire below...this was a perfect spot for the amps and crossovers. I then cut plexiglass to fit...


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Another +1 for the PPI arts!


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey mdavis. I am doing something very similar to your false floor. But I see that that the lips that the mfd will rest on flip up towards the back. Did you put that bend in your wood or just put the wood on top of it and not worry with it?


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

I just have the false floor resting on top not bent. It's impossible to tell when the floor is in. Also it adds a little space between the floor and the amps. My only advice is too make the false floor a couple inches wider than the area from lip to lip. I'm not sure what's happened since building it but I find that mine slips down off one lip or the other. Either my floor shrank (doubtful, if even possible) or the plastic trunk sides have moved outward slightly.

Either way I think I may go 04grandse's route. That looks awesome. Plus I can get some rigidity back in my trunk. I always have a slight heart attack when I have to put something heavy back there.

I will say this though, just drove to the beach with the trunk packed and my amps didn't even hiccup.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks for the info. ill get some build pics when i start and i will reinforce it. and the sides panels do move in and out a little so i can see it falling in. so i will cut it a little wider so that wont happen.


----------



## 04grandse (Jun 9, 2011)

mdavis007...I will take some more pics when I do a little more work on it...I just bought the Jeep back again ...going to put a smaller JL HD900/5 in there this time..so it will fit under the factory removable cover in the back (both ways)...I had to use the plexiglass in the last install because the amps were just a little too tall....the opening when covered is just under 2".


----------



## 04grandse (Jun 9, 2011)

I need to clean it up..but works for now until I have a little more time...I added some imaging tweets in my pillars, and put the main tweets in the doors.


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

Moved the tweets out of the dash today. Sounds so much better.


----------



## 04grandse (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice looking work ...
I just finished some grill work, now I'm off to do some suspension work...never ending


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

mdavis007 said:


> Moved the tweets out of the dash today. Sounds so much better.


What tweets are those?
They look identical to my PPI's without the copper.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Seems like the typical focal inverted dome which PPI seemed to copy somewhat.


----------



## mdavis007 (Oct 22, 2010)

Focal TNB. Part of the Polyglass 165VB comp set.


----------



## draft6969 (Aug 4, 2009)

mdavis007 said:


> I just have the false floor resting on top not bent. It's impossible to tell when the floor is in. Also it adds a little space between the floor and the amps. My only advice is too make the false floor a couple inches wider than the area from lip to lip. I'm not sure what's happened since building it but I find that mine slips down off one lip or the other. Either my floor shrank (doubtful, if even possible) or the plastic trunk sides have moved outward slightly.
> 
> Either way I think I may go 04grandse's route. That looks awesome. Plus I can get some rigidity back in my trunk. I always have a slight heart attack when I have to put something heavy back there.
> 
> I will say this though, just drove to the beach with the trunk packed and my amps didn't even hiccup.


Well im about finished with mine. here is the link to my install. as you can see i took your idea and modified it a hair. i did make the floor a little wider and it has alot of bracing on it. i have stood on it and it didnt move an inch. thanks for the help.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/108941-2010-jeep-cherokee-build.html


----------

